
Buy Personal Bad Student Debt UK - reversing
I am a student from the UK currently in student debt. I am not sure if I will be able to fully pay back the loan, I know that bad student loan debt is often bought by private firms for a fraction of the value, do you guys think it would be possible for me to setup a debt firm and buy back my own debt from the government. I know that John Oliver did it with student debt in the US.
======
ilikejam
Government (SLC) student loans debts aren't sold off in the UK, so... no.

